# We've Come This Far, Don't You Be Scared Now... (An Update)



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

You look beautiful together, and great to hear you've made such awesome progress! 

Also, I noticed you live in the county next door to where my boyfriend lives! We've gone up to Orange County for a few things here and there and I was wondering what type of horse country was up there - suffice to say I may be moving up that way in a few years.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Mulefeather said:


> You look beautiful together, and great to hear you've made such awesome progress!
> 
> Also, I noticed you live in the county next door to where my boyfriend lives! We've gone up to Orange County for a few things here and there and I was wondering what type of horse country was up there - suffice to say I may be moving up that way in a few years.


I actually don't live there anymore, I just recently moved down to Kentucky! But Orange county is pretty nice! There are some lovely barns there! If you're looking to board I can definitely recommend some good ones!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey, burning amber! There is a mini trial just outside of Louisville in November. Maybe you could make it to that one! 

Love those pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Beautiful pics! Well done! You done much since then?


----------

